# Bird and Burl hunting



## winters98

Went looking for both both only got a few birds . i did find a cherry burl that will come down this spring.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! See there's still snow on the ground there! Nice dogs! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congrats on both... but how in the hell is your grass greener than NY?


----------



## Kevin

I'll show my ignorance. You've got labs beside you (and beauties too) but you're holding a bird I don't recognize as waterfowl. It has a beak not a bill ... what is it? Nt that labs can't be trained to hunt land birds.


----------



## gman2431

Nice bird and beautiful dogs! Have had a lab my whole life and they are great dogs.


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Nice bird and beautiful dogs! Have had a lab my whole life and they are great dogs.



So you know what kind of bird that is? Please inform me,


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> So you know what kind of bird that is? Please inform me,



Grouse


----------



## Kevin

I had looked at images of grouse before asking but couldn't find male or female with anything close to those markings. There mist be several or many species of them?


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> I had looked at images of grouse before asking but couldn't find male or female with anything close to those markings. There mist be several or many species of them?



Hard to tell from pic. Hopefully he weighs in. They do have spruce grouse (which I would love to get one of for a mount) and sharptail.


----------



## gman2431

Now you got me curious @Kevin and I googled it. Appears the seasons are closed on grouse right now so we will definitely have to wait for him. Haha


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was trying to figure out how to blow the pic up to see their heads but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Kevin

It's easy but the larger you make it the fuzzier it will get. To wit . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

THAT"S IT! They are fuzzy ringnecked something or others. lol. They are about the size of doves, or pigeons.


----------



## Kevin

That looks darn big for dove or quail and I've shot hundreds of dove and many more quail. Never even seen one as big as that one looks at least in the picture. 

Could it be a pheasant?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It looks like he's holding 2 of em....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Barry just solved it guys @Wildthings tell us what it is....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not a pheasant, and it is 2 birds.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Those birds were Chukars.
I'm actually mounting one right now for a client. When I get it put up I'll post a picture

Chukar




Barry

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty bird.


----------



## gman2431

Lol well I'm glad someone got us straightned out! Haha


----------



## Kevin

Takes a Texan to ID a northern bird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Takes a Texan to ID a northern bird.



Boy you guys get er all figured out down there!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## winters98

Barry was right! I am lucky to live next to a game hunt club a bunch let running around after a hunt tournament so got to shoot a few there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

winters98 said:


> Barry was right! I am lucky to live next to a game hunt club a bunch let running around after a hunt tournament so got to shoot a few there.


I guessing they are already cleaned and the feathers in the trash! I need tail feathers!

@winters98


----------



## winters98

Yes they are gone. How many tail feathers you want? I'll have 2000 pheasants shot on my field in a tournament in . Will pheasant feathers work?


----------



## Wildthings

Nope pheasant tails wont work for a chukar!! BUT I could probly use a few sets of nice pheasant tail sets for some decorations. The chukar I am mounting has only 2 tail feathers so I was hoping to find a full tail set for a chukar.


----------



## winters98

I will go to the club this week end and get you some Chukar feathers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

How is Chukar pronounced? Chuck-er?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

winters98 said:


> I will go to the club this week end and get you some Chukar feathers.


Kelvin you DA MAN!!!!!! I would think the easiest way would be to just pluck them out and keep them together in a sandwich bag. Sure would like a few sets just in case!!



Kevin said:


> How is Chukar pronounced? Chuck-er?


That is correct!


----------



## winters98

Barry got a bag o feathers will send pm and send them. Do not need anything in return.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks Kelvin .... Karma will be your friend!! .... I'll pay it forward from my end!


----------



## winters98

That sounds good just share a picture of your work when complete.


----------



## Wildthings

Will Do!! I'll show before and after


----------

